# C U Saturday



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Hello Dallas!

We are looking forward to seeing you on Saturday! :yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Adn much thanks to dirk for the chalkboard material, I'm sure Mr. Randolph, Mr. Davis, and Mr. Wallace will take it out on the Mavs on the backboard. GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Where are all the Mav fans?  Anyway, I think Zach Randolph and Rasheed will ABUSE the Downy Soft frontcourt of Dallas....Just my opinion.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

You guys are bad, bad, bad!!!  

And there's not even anyone here to get annoyed at your trolling. :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, look at all of us coming in here and no Maverick fans anywhere. It's quiet, too quiet!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

:laugh: ..... :laugh: ..... :laugh: ..... :laugh: ..... :laugh: ..... :laugh:

6 straight Blazers posts by 6 different Blazer posters.

*Slam Dunk!!!*


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Dallas has a life....


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*funny*



> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Dallas has a life....


OK-this made me laugh! Good one-even though I do have to claim these posters-you can't blame them for trying!


Blazer fans are not giving up after only one game-that is for sure! We do expect all the guys to come home wearing 10 gal hats since they got stuck down in the big D for so long! :laugh:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't worry buddy in time they will be sent home for good


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

i think yall are going to have to stab dirk or something


----------



## *The1 (Mar 11, 2003)

I just hope you guys are better at golf then you are basketball, otherwise it's going to be a long summer....MAV's IN 4


----------

